# How to upgrade Flash BIOS ACER ASPIRE E500



## tchockalingam (Mar 6, 2008)

I have an ACER ASPIRE E500 Desktop system. How can I upgrade its BIOS flash to make it recognize the SATA drives connected? I am at the moment unable to fresh install Windows Media Center onto the SATA drive.

Thanks
Chockalingam


----------



## jananthan (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an ACER ASPIRE E500 Desktop system. How can I upgrade its BIOS flash to make it recognize the SATA drives connected? I am at the moment unable to fresh install Windows Media Center onto the SATA drive.


----------



## justright (Nov 16, 2009)

hey mate, my mum owns a acer aspire e500.. you are better off just creating a new windows installation disk using nlite. this way you can add your sata drivers off the acer website onto it so it loads them during setup.. you can also add all other drivers and make the installation unattended if you please. this is how i reformatted my mums comp. hope this helps.


----------

